
When Medieval Monks Couldn't Cure the Plague, They Launched a Skincare Line - Thevet
http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/medieval-monks-couldnt-cure-the-plague/
======
big_spammer
_At some point in their studies, the friars noticed that rose petals were
resistant to certain pests, and concluded that distilling the petals would
create a disinfectant that could prevent humans from catching the bubonic
plague. “It didn’t work at all,” Foà says, “but by 1380, they had created this
rosewater tonic, which is still one of our bestsellers.” Today, the company’s
rosewater products based on this original recipe are sold as skin toner._

I guess innovation can't always be planned.

